# Best Flashlight Brands... 2015!



## Lantern32 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I was searching around to see if there have been any recent threads with this topic, but all of them seem outdated. This is really a thread to find the most reliable flashlight manufacturers today!

I have heard of Fenix, Surefire, Nitecore... Any other reliable companies out there?

Many people say fenix is the best because they manufacture all their parts, but the TK76 doesn't look like a very impressive light compared with the TK75. Not to mention nitecore has improved upon the TK75 with their TM16!

I currently own a nitecore Tm26, so feel free to ask me any questions about it while you are on this thread.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 19, 2015)

The TK76 was a way different light, than others. Fenix updated the TK75 to 4000 lumens. Called the TK75 2015. The TK76 has been discontinued because it didn't sell well. Probably because of the design, although I personally really like it. Other 'reliable' brands, you can think of ArmyTek, Olight, Zebralight


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 19, 2015)

My favourite brands this year:

Zebralight: great UI, small, bright, nice moonlights, and offered in neutral white. Innovative designs. Seem pretty well built.

Sunwayman: good for bright lights, offered in neutral white, great looking, seems solid.

Armytek: seems extremely solid and durable, nice mode spacing, simple and decent UI, nice option of warm tints.


My favourite from yesteryear, but no longer:

4sevens: Used to have a nice interface and innovative designs, but seems to have strayed off-course lately. Doesn't offer any tints but cool white. But supposedly great customer service and warranty.


Brands I'd consider:

Fenix: great for very bright lights, but unfortunately doesn't offer much in anything other than cool white.


Brands that might be good, but are overpriced:

Surefire
HDS


Brands I don't have any experience with, but have read too many complaints to consider:

Nitecore


Cheap brands I'd consider:

Convoy, just because they offer a whole range of tints.


Brands I laugh at:

Maglite.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 19, 2015)

I was a JETBeam fan. I'm currently a Nitecore fanboy. Looking at Armytek and Nitecore for a headlamp.


----------



## RollerBoySE (Jul 19, 2015)

Used to like 4sevens, but nowadays they are overpriced with bad tints.

Current favorites: 
EagleTac
Nitecore
Olight
Noctigon (M43 is mind blowing)


----------



## Phry (Jul 19, 2015)

Good Brands

Zebralight
Klarus
Peak
Armytek

Bad Brands

Surefire
Maglite
Lots of "cheap" makes

Brands with good and not so good

Fenix
Jetbeam
Olight
Sunwayman


----------



## Lantern32 (Jul 19, 2015)

kj2 said:


> The TK76 was a way different light, than others. Fenix updated the TK75 to 4000 lumens. Called the TK75 2015. The TK76 has been discontinued because it didn't sell well. Probably because of the design, although I personally really like it. Other 'reliable' brands, you can think of ArmyTek, Olight, Zebralight


Yes, it certainly was. But the TK75 and TM16 seem almost identical. I can't find the 4000 lumen TK75 anywhere, can you post a link to that one? On the Fenix website I still found the TK76.


----------



## Lantern32 (Jul 19, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> My favourite brands this year:
> 
> Zebralight: great UI, small, bright, nice moonlights, and offered in neutral white. Innovative designs. Seem pretty well built.
> 
> ...


I don't mean to be rude, but what makes you think nitecore makes bad lights? I bought a tm26 and it is an insane amount of light. The anodizing is perfect in all the heat fins, and there is no dust on the inside of the reflector. All the LEDs are centered, and it's super solid. If I were to be mad at nitecore about anything, it would be the heat problem with the TM26. They heat fins are not large enough to dissipate the heat, so it needs to step down.


----------



## Lantern32 (Jul 19, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> I was a JETBeam fan. I'm currently a Nitecore fanboy. Looking at Armytek and Nitecore for a headlamp.


Jet beam use to catch my attention, but they seem to be made in a generic factory in China. Ace beam and jet beam were the same, and I could never figure out who was manufacturing the lights.


----------



## Lantern32 (Jul 19, 2015)

RollerBoySE said:


> Used to like 4sevens, but nowadays they are overpriced with bad tints.
> 
> Current favorites:
> EagleTac
> ...


I gotta look up the M43, sounds like a very good light!


----------



## Lantern32 (Jul 19, 2015)

Phry said:


> Good Brands
> 
> Zebralight
> Klarus
> ...


First person that has said Fenix and Surefire makes bad lights! What drives your opinion? Surefire makes flashlights for the military, so I thought they were good...? Everyone has said Fenix does their own manufacturing, and they are one of the best Chinese manufacturedights.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 19, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> Yes, it certainly was. But the TK75 and TM16 seem almost identical. I can't find the 4000 lumen TK75 anywhere, can you post a link to that one? On the Fenix website I still found the TK76.



Post #509
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...5-product-catalog*-lots-of-new-lights!/page17


----------



## Amelia (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm not really "brand loyal" - if a light has what I want, I don't particularly care that much about who makes it.
Having said that, for this year:

EagleTac is really rocking! Great new lights and really loving the HI emitters!
Zebralight continues to make GREAT headlamps and high-CRI handhelds with a great UI.
If Nitecore ever releases the EC4S, they will be my HEROES!   

Sunwayman continues to go the way of Fenix - no moonlight modes, poor design decisions with emitters and clips... they used to be my favorite brand, but the way they're going I doubt I'll be buying any more Sunwayman any time in the future. 

Armytek has forever lost my business with the removal of their programmable UI. BAD decision, you marketing meatheads! 

Other than that, it's the usual. Brands rise and fall, but somehow we all end up with a huge variety of wonderful lights to choose from! Capitalism is pretty awesome!


----------



## Lantern32 (Jul 19, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Post #509
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...5-product-catalog*-lots-of-new-lights!/page17


Wow that's amazing! Can't wait for them to start selling those! I heard that the fenix steps down when it gets too hot, but you can override that by putting it in turbo again. Do you know anything about that?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 19, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> Wow that's amazing! Can't wait for them to start selling those! I heard that the fenix steps down when it gets too hot, but you can override that by putting it in turbo again. Do you know anything about that?



Timed step down. Just press the mode switch to enter the highest mode again. Works with the current TK75 also, AFAIK. As long it doesn't get too hot, and the batteries can handle it, your good.


----------



## Lantern32 (Jul 19, 2015)

Amelia said:


> I'm not really "brand loyal" - if a light has what I want, I don't particularly care that much about who makes it.
> Having said that, for this year:
> 
> EagleTac is really rocking! Great new lights and really loving the HI emitters!
> ...


I don't think too many people are disappointed with Fenix. They are keeping up with the pack, and this 2015 TK75 is a good example! I don't know the cd of the new light, but 4000 lumens is really good! They have the 2 buttons to change modes too! I know that eagletac is pretty fancy with their user interface, but when you are in an emergency- you are not going to need those fancy functions! However, us flashaholics love turning lights on and off haha!


----------



## Lantern32 (Jul 19, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Timed step down. Just press the mode switch to enter the highest mode again. Works with the current TK75 also, AFAIK. As long it doesn't get too hot, and the batteries can handle it, your good.


That's a really good feature. If you are in an emergency, it is a good idea to be able to run the light as long as you want in turbo. Does it keep stepping down, or does it only step down once? My TM26 is too smart, and it steps down at a certain temperature without an override.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 19, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> I don't think too many people are disappointed with Fenix. They are keeping up with the pack, and this 2015 TK75 is a good example! I don't know the cd of the new light, but 4000 lumens is really good! They have the 2 buttons to change modes too! I know that eagletac is pretty fancy with their user interface, but when you are in an emergency- you are not going to need those fancy functions! However, us flashaholics love turning lights on and off haha!



Yeah... let me clarify.
I love Fenix lights, the build quality is fantastic and they usually get the UI and mode spacing right.
I only own 2 Fenix lights though... both AAA keychain lights. Why?
My main problem with Fenix is that they have something against sub-lumen (moonlight, or "firefly") modes. Since I use moonlight about half the time I have a typical flashlight on, this pretty much kills the Fenix brand for me. My other problem with Fenix is their emitter choices, in general they tend toward cool whites and don't offer warm or neutral in most of their models.
That is what I meant by "Sunwayman is going the way of Fenix" in my post.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jul 19, 2015)

Im anti-brand. Or at least try to be as objective as I can. Some brands transend that as near everyithing they put out is excellent.

That said:

*Malkoff, HDS, McGizmo,* in my experience, are head and shoulders above anything else.

Truly a different league of lights.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 19, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> That's a really good feature. If you are in an emergency, it is a good idea to be able to run the light as long as you want in turbo. Does it keep stepping down, or does it only step down once? My TM26 is too smart, and it steps down at a certain temperature without an override.


It keeps stepping down. Most Fenix lights, also have a over-heat protection. 


Amelia said:


> Yeah... let me clarify.
> I love Fenix lights, the build quality is fantastic and they usually get the UI and mode spacing right.
> I only own 2 Fenix lights though... both AAA keychain lights. Why?
> My main problem with Fenix is that they have something against sub-lumen (moonlight, or "firefly") modes. Since I use moonlight about half the time I have a typical flashlight on, this pretty much kills the Fenix brand for me. My other problem with Fenix is their emitter choices, in general they tend toward cool whites and don't offer warm or neutral in most of their models.
> That is what I meant by "Sunwayman is going the way of Fenix" in my post.


Fenix should, IMO, offer more lights with moonlight modes. About the emitter choice, they target the general market. Most people want more and more lumens and don't look at color rendering.
Lumens sell. David from FourSevens says warm, neutral and Hi-CRI don't sell enough to be profitable. Sure as manufacturer you can have a couple of these lights, but they can't be your whole line-up. Not if you want to keep, the price low.


----------



## Lantern32 (Jul 19, 2015)

kj2 said:


> It keeps stepping down. Most Fenix lights, also have a over-heat protection.
> 
> Fenix should, IMO, offer more lights with moonlight modes. About the emitter choice, they target the general market. Most people want more and more lumens and don't look at color rendering.
> Lumens sell. David from FourSevens says warm, neutral and Hi-CRI don't sell enough to be profitable. Sure as manufacturer you can have a couple of these lights, but they can't be your whole line-up. Not if you want to keep, the price low.


Ok. I saw a video where someone had their Fenix step down, but they turned it back to turbo and it stayed there. They said that it was your job to monitor the temperature because the light isn't going to step down when you do that.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 19, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Fenix should, IMO, offer more lights with moonlight modes. About the emitter choice, they target the general market. Most people want more and more lumens and don't look at color rendering.
> 
> Lumens sell. David from FourSevens says warm, neutral and Hi-CRI don't sell enough to be profitable. Sure as manufacturer you can have a couple of these lights, but they can't be your whole line-up. Not if you want to keep, the price low.



Toyota also sells to the masses, but that does not mean its models are best in class. 

I am a newcomer to modern LED flashlights. My interest, as yet, has not transitioned to full-fledged addiction. Currently, I am merely identifying the lights I really need, and replacing the cheap incandescent and 5mm LED models I presently have.

My first purchase was the *Nitecore P36*. It's a 2x 18650 light that uses the neutral-white MT-G2 emitter. It has 10 constant-brightness output levels that range between 2 and 2000 lumens. Modes are selected by turning a simple dial. From off, you have direct access to high, low, and strobe. The UI is wonderful. This is a new design that has no track record. Its reliability will have to be proven over the next couple of years. So far, however, I have no complaints about mine. I think it is one of the better new lights for 2015.

Besides the *Nitecore Tube*, the only other modern LED flashlight I own is the *Zebralight SC62w*. It's a compact 1x 18650, neutral-white model that features an XM-L2 emitter. I won mine in theDoc007's giveaway thread, where my review will be posted in a week or so. Hint: although this is a 2014 model that many speculate will be superseded by the SC63 later this year, the SC62w is a winner. It is currently my EDC light.

I have identified several other needs: nightstand light, glove box flashlight, headlamp, camping lantern, backup EDC light, etc. I tell this story only to emphasize that I am a serious buyer who has been doing a lot of research in the past month or two. I am not a looker. I am a buyer.

I am also an avid amateur photographer who is trained to see light and its tint. Early in my flashlight study, I determined that I could get as many lumens as I wanted in a neutral-tint flashlight. Except perhaps for specialty throwers, you can buy quality NW lights at mid-level prices for any lumen need up to 3000 lumens or more. IMO, the arguments that NW must be sacrificed for output are specious.

As a car camper and hiker, I also determined that I wanted moonlight levels in most of the lights I buy. For camping and power outages, it is also useful to have tail standing.

So that brings us back to *Fenix*. Knowing the reputation it has for quality, I was surprised to discover that many—nay, most—of its models fall down on these key features. I was so surprised, in fact, that I started a thread to discuss it. At the end, my conclusion was exactly the same as yours. Fenix is a mass-market supplier that maximizes its profits by supplying the needs of a non-flashaholic market. 

It is, if you will, the Toyota of flashlight makers.

That said, there are more than a few models from Fenix that I like. Among them are the camping lanterns it has released this year, which I think deserve mention on a list of great 2015 flashlights. The PD40, a 1x 26650 light with a neutral white MT-G2, and which can easily tail stand, may be another. I say "may," only because I do not know much about it. It looks very good on paper. 

The TK35UE, a 2x 18650 MT-G2 flashlight, fares less well. Compared to the similar Nitecore P36, the four output levels of the TK35UE are a bit constraining. In addition, it won't tail stand, and its lowest mode is 25 lumens.

As always, just my two cents.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 19, 2015)

Amelia said:


> My main problem with Fenix is that they have something against sub-lumen (moonlight, or "firefly") modes. Since I use moonlight about half the time I have a typical flashlight on, this pretty much kills the Fenix brand for me. My other problem with Fenix is their emitter choices, in general they tend toward cool whites and don't offer warm or neutral in most of their models.
> That is what I meant by "Sunwayman is going the way of Fenix" in my post.



My Sunwayman D40A (nw) I bought this year has a moonlight mode. It's a fairly bright moonlight mode, though, probably about 1 lumen. Still, it's good for a 4xAA light. Yeah, I wouldn't have bought it if it didn't have moonlight or neutral white. I can recall the last light I bought without a moonlight mode. Maybe a crappy Maglite :laughing:

I don't use moonlight much on some of my lights, but I require it be there just in case. Nothing more annoying than reaching for a light in the middle of the night, and realizing the lowest it has is about 30 lumens.


----------



## skyfire (Jul 19, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> Im anti-brand. Or at least try to be as objective as I can. Some brands transend that as near everyithing they put out is excellent.
> 
> That said:
> 
> ...



19 posts before malkoff was finally mentioned...
best brands in my opinion are Malkoff, McGizmo, Surefire, Streamlight. those are also the only non-budget brands i can recommend to people i know.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 19, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> My Sunwayman D40A (nw) I bought this year has a moonlight mode. It's a fairly bright moonlight mode, though, probably about 1 lumen. Still, it's good for a 4xAA light. Yeah, I wouldn't have bought it if it didn't have moonlight or neutral white. I can recall the last light I bought without a moonlight mode. Maybe a crappy Maglite :laughing:
> 
> I don't use moonlight much on some of my lights, but I require it be there just in case. Nothing more annoying than reaching for a light in the middle of the night, and realizing the lowest it has is about 30 lumens.



Yes, that's also the last Sunwayman light I bought... also in Neutral White.
I own and use a few lights without moonlight mode, but they're all "mega throwers" where a moonlight mode would be kind of silly to include anyway. All of my lights purchased for EDC or headlamp use, though, MUST have a sub-lumen mode... as I mentioned already, this is the mode I use probably half the time these lights are turned on. When it's dark, I don't want to blind myself!


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 19, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but what makes you think nitecore makes bad lights? I bought a tm26 and it is an insane amount of light. The anodizing is perfect in all the heat fins, and there is no dust on the inside of the reflector. All the LEDs are centered, and it's super solid. If I were to be mad at nitecore about anything, it would be the heat problem with the TM26. They heat fins are not large enough to dissipate the heat, so it needs to step down.



He didn't say he thinks they make bad lights...he clearly stated he has no experience with Nitecore lights. He has just read negative comments, and isn't willing to take the chance. I think that is too bad...while some of Nitecore's lights are lousy, others are excellent. I have a TM26, TM36vn, TM06vn, a TM16 on the way, and a few lesser Nitecore lights, and they have been very good for me. But it is entirely understandable...I am the same way with certain brands...I might forgive one issue, but multiple issues with the same brand, and I stop looking.



Lantern32 said:


> First person that has said Fenix and Surefire makes bad lights! What drives your opinion? Surefire makes flashlights for the military, so I thought they were good...? Everyone has said Fenix does their own manufacturing, and they are one of the best Chinese manufacturedights.



I don't think Fenix is better quality overall. They aren't bad, but they aren't head and shoulders above other Chinese brands, in my experience. The TK series is great, and again there are some other random models I like (my latest is the LD50, and I love it). But they are missing important features, and personally I have not found them to be any more reliable than other brands in the same price range (or even a bit less). Surefire certainly makes some tough lights, but they are greatly overpriced for the features they give you. Many of us are also unhappy with Surefire's aggressive campaign to claim patents for general features. Look up Surefire/FourSevens patent fight. Surefire also uses old technology in many of their lights...even as other brands were moving to XM-L2 (and improving tint, too) Surefire was still using XM-L with horrid green tint. I'm not a fan.



Lantern32 said:


> I don't think too many people are disappointed with Fenix. They are keeping up with the pack, and this 2015 TK75 is a good example! I don't know the cd of the new light, but 4000 lumens is really good! They have the 2 buttons to change modes too! I know that eagletac is pretty fancy with their user interface, but when you are in an emergency- you are not going to need those fancy functions! However, us flashaholics love turning lights on and off haha!



Disappointed might be a bit strong, but a lot of us think they could do better with minimal effort. KeepingItLight linked to an interesting thread...you should check it out if you want more detailed discussion.



Lantern32 said:


> That's a really good feature. If you are in an emergency, it is a good idea to be able to run the light as long as you want in turbo. Does it keep stepping down, or does it only step down once? My TM26 is too smart, and it steps down at a certain temperature without an override.



The TK75 has either a fifteen or twenty minute stepdown, depending on your exact model. I wouldn't be surprised if the new version has a shorter time limit...thirty percent increase in brightness means a lot more heat to be dissipated. The TM26 can be switched back to turbo after stepdown as well. And the stepdown only works on turbo...if you run it on any other mode, it will never step down, regardless of temperature.

This thread is interesting, but as usual, everyone is chiming in with different answers. I don't think you'll find a consensus. It is especially difficult because the question is vague. Most reliable, best feature set, best value, etc.? All of those criteria have different answers...there isn't one brand that does it all, to my knowledge.


----------



## HEDP (Jul 19, 2015)

Amelia said:


> I'm not really "brand loyal" - if a light has what I want, I don't particularly care that much about who makes it.
> Having said that, for this year:
> 
> EagleTac is really rocking! Great new lights and really loving the HI emitters!
> ...






What's the hold up?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 19, 2015)

HEDP said:


> What's the hold up?



I think they secretly know that it's going to stomp all the rest of their lights so bad that they won't be able to sell anything else! 

Just a guess.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jul 19, 2015)

I would highly recommend Rebo Redline.


----------



## Ladd (Jul 19, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> Jet beam use to catch my attention, but they seem to be made in a generic factory in China. Ace beam and jet beam were the same, and I could never figure out who was manufacturing the lights.



Good luck trying to sort out who manufactures a particular Chinese flashlight. It is a complicated and continually changing picture.

.....just read/heed the reviews and enjoy today's huge variety of really excellent inexpensive flashlights. Having options is good!


----------



## ForrestChump (Jul 19, 2015)

skyfire said:


> 19 posts before malkoff was finally mentioned...



Thats absurd.

Really.


----------



## blackbalsam (Jul 19, 2015)

Elzetta lights have always worked great for me. Made in Kentucky


----------



## Hammerdown (Jul 19, 2015)

For me I think Thrunite has been the best bang for my buck. I also have a Fenix headlamp that I use about 10 hours a week. Has been reliable.


----------



## Hammerdown (Jul 19, 2015)

RollerBoySE said:


> Used to like 4sevens, but nowadays they are overpriced with bad tints.
> 
> Current favorites:
> EagleTac
> ...


What led setup did you get on your m43


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 19, 2015)

Aw sweet, a brand war!

It's been a year of Energizers, mag-lites, and Costco value pack LED's etc. for me. Greatest user satisfaction:fussiness ratio ever. And the longest I've ever gone without changing up EDC's.


----------



## Lantern32 (Jul 19, 2015)

Okay let's narrow things down a little bit-

1) Best flashlight brands regarding user interface/features 
2) Best flashlight brand for build quality/machining 
3) Best flashlight brand for emitter quality/high tech. 

You can state a specific flashlight model for any of the categories too!


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 19, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> Okay let's narrow things down a little bit-
> 
> 1) Best flashlight brands regarding user interface/features
> 2) Best flashlight brand for build quality/machining
> 3) Best flashlight brand for emitter quality/high tech.



1) Overall (in my opinion), Zebralight has the best interface of any brand. Many companies have a different interface on every model, but ZL is consistent...if you know how to use one of their lights, you basically know how to use them all.

The Nitecore SRT7 infinitely variable ring interface is excellent, as a standalone light, but Nitecore as a whole isn't any better than average.

2) Not counting customs, I give it to Elzetta. Unbelievably tough...outlast Surefire easily. And the nice thing is, you can get some of the older models for a reasonable price.

3) Emitter quality is another subjective item. That will mean different things to different people. As for high-tech, I think Nitecore and Zebralight are definitely in the running. Advanced thermal regulation on many models, rather than annoying timed stepdowns. The wave of the future, I hope.


----------



## Lantern32 (Jul 20, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> 1) Overall (in my opinion), Zebralight has the best interface of any brand. Many companies have a different interface on every model, but ZL is consistent...if you know how to use one of their lights, you basically know how to use them all.
> 
> The Nitecore SRT7 infinitely variable ring interface is excellent, as a standalone light, but Nitecore as a whole isn't any better than average.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that! I certainly like nitecore thermal regulation on my tm26, but the nitecore engineers were crazy. Nobody puts 4 cree XML-U3 emitters running 4000 lumens with such small heat fins. The light heats up way too fast because of the small fins.


----------



## jetjet28 (Jul 20, 2015)

I am definitely a Surfire fan. I know they are expensive, but I feel they are worth it. 
I just bought a Nitecore and do like this one so far.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 20, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> 1) Overall (in my opinion), Zebralight has the best interface of any brand. Many companies have a different interface on every model, but ZL is consistent...if you know how to use one of their lights, you basically know how to use them all.



Yeah, whenever I get a new light, it becomes my favourite for awhile. But, I always end up returning to Zebralight. While I don't find the UI perfect, it's pretty close, and nothing else comes close to beating it yet.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 20, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> Thank you for that! I certainly like nitecore thermal regulation on my tm26, but the nitecore engineers were crazy. Nobody puts 4 cree XML-U3 emitters running 4000 lumens with such small heat fins. The light heats up way too fast because of the small fins.




Heh, several minutes isn't bad. And with cooler conditions, you can run it for much longer. The TM06 is considerably smaller than the TM26, with the same output. So the TM26 is hardly the "craziest" example.











Both models use four 18650s to drive four XM-L2 emitters, believe it or not. The TM06 has much more advanced thermal regulation, though...it dynamically reduces or increases output to maintain the highest possible brightness, while maintaining a safe temperature. No defined stepdowns at all.


----------



## RollerBoySE (Jul 20, 2015)

Hammerdown said:


> What led setup did you get on your m43



Nichia 219BT-V1 90CRI Min (93CRI nominal) 4450lm 5000K

It's just LOTS of pure white


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 20, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> Heh, several minutes isn't bad. And with cooler conditions, you can run it for much longer. The TM06 is consideraqbly smaller than the TM26, with the same output. So the TM26 is hardly the "craziest" example.
> 
> ---snip---
> 
> Both models use four 18650s to drive four XM-L2 emitters, believe it or not. The TM06 has much more advanced thermal regulation, though...it dynamically reduces or increases output to maintain the highest possible brightness, while maintaining a safe temperature. No defined stepdowns at all.



Considering the above, why does the TM16 run so cool and not show (me) step-down issues?

(FWIW, I love the EC4/TM16 combination)


----------



## Phry (Jul 20, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> First person that has said Fenix and Surefire makes bad lights! What drives your opinion? Surefire makes flashlights for the military, so I thought they were good...? Everyone has said Fenix does their own manufacturing, and they are one of the best Chinese manufacturedights.



I never said Fenix were bad. Many Fenix lights are very good in my experience. I have had some though that have had poor quality reflectors with many dimples and pits, off centre leds etc. In my experience Klarus tend to have better finished lights in general.

Surefire? Ridiculous rip-off prices, lack of compatibility with 18650, AA etc, very slow to update models. Many lights are made just to sell batteries, multi CR123 lights in particular.


----------



## Lantern32 (Jul 20, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> Considering the above, why does the TM16 run so cool and not show (me) step-down issues?
> 
> (FWIW, I love the EC4/TM16 combination)


The heat fins on the TM16 appear to be much deeper than on the TM26, so that could account to less issues


----------



## Lantern32 (Jul 20, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> Heh, several minutes isn't bad. And with cooler conditions, you can run it for much longer. The TM06 is consideraqbly smaller than the TM26, with the same output. So the TM26 is hardly the "craziest" example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did get me with a better example, but do you not agree that they should have made the heat fins larger? Even the 2900 lumen Fenix TK75 has larger heat fins! I do have to say that the thermal regulation is pretty cool because it makes your light dynamic. These timed step downs can be annoying, but nice to override when you want to !


----------



## Lantern32 (Jul 20, 2015)

jetjet28 said:


> I am definitely a Surfire fan. I know they are expensive, but I feel they are worth it.
> I just bought a Nitecore and do like this one so far.


I saw an 800 lumen sure fire light in real life, and it looked like a 3000 lumen light. I couldn't believe the about of light coming out the front for the number of lumens it has been rated at.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 20, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> You did get me with a better example, but do you not agree that they should have made the heat fins larger? Even the 2900 lumen Fenix TK75 has larger heat fins!



No, I am glad they didn't make them larger. Being able to run for a few minutes on turbo is enough (with plenty of other modes than can run without thermal issues)...the TM26 was designed from the beginning to be as small as possible. The TK75 is HUGE in comparison, so obviously larger heat fins are to be expected.



Lantern32 said:


> The heat fins on the TM16 appear to be much deeper than on the TM26, so that could account to less issues



The TM16 is simply a MUCH larger light overall, so of course it has more thermal mass to absorb/dissipate heat. If it wasn't able to run longer, there would be simply seriously wrong with the design.

It also has dynamic thermal regulation, so although you may not SEE a stepdown, it will reduce output over time. Gradual dimming is very difficult to detect without use of a light meter...that doesn't mean it isn't happening.


----------



## Lantern32 (Jul 20, 2015)

I've got a question- The Olight SR95 UT is considered an ultimate thrower flashlight, but is only rated at 830 meters beam distance? That's only one more than the nitecore TM16 composed of 4 LEDs! Can someone elaborate on this?


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 20, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> I've got a question- The Olight SR95 UT is considered an ultimate thrower flashlight, but is only rated at 830 meters beam distance? That's only one more than the nitecore TM16 composed of 4 LEDs! Can someone elaborate on this?



Simple...The SR95 is several years old. The fact that it is still even in the competition says something, but technology has improved pretty dramatically since that light was released.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jul 20, 2015)

leon2245 said:


> Aw sweet, a brand war!



Fought and won. 

:nana:


----------



## Grizzman (Jul 20, 2015)

Oveready's Moddoolar Wasp and previous Pocket models have to be included in any best light list. 

The current Wasp XP-L model has a completely programmable UI, advanced electronics, a truly tintless tint, exceptional machining/HA, durability, etc. 

Elzetta's QC of non-critical aspects may be slipping a bit, but Bravos and Charlies are very durable, have machining/HA properties surpassing any other standard production light I've seen, and neutral tints (though the optic causes some shift from spot to spill).


----------



## Lantern32 (Jul 20, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> Simple...The SR95 is several years old. The fact that it is still even in the competition says something, but technology has improved pretty dramatically since that light was released.


Okay, that is a big statement! You seem to really know your lights, so let me ask you a question! Since the Olight is fairly old tech, what is a light with equal or better performance than the SR95? Anything new that is better than that light for throwing a beam?


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 20, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> Okay, that is a big statement! You seem to really know your lights, so let me ask you a question! Since the Olight is fairly old tech, what is a light with equal or better performance than the SR95? Anything new that is better than that light for throwing a beam?


 
If throw is what you want, modded lights are the way to go (K40vn, TK61vn are a couple examples of monster throwers...around double the candela of the SR95 UT). My personal choice would be the K40vn...400-500kcd, a reasonable size, and pretty inexpensive. If cost is absolutely no object, there is also the DEFT-X or the TM36vn with XP-G2. Either of those are rated at a million candela.

If you want to buy stock, your options are a lot more limited. The Nitecore TM36 or the Eagletac MX25L4 Turbo are a couple options. If you can wait a little longer, there will be more. Now that the XP-L HI is out, I'm sure we are going to see more stock monster throwers. The higher surface brightness of those domeless LEDs means a LOT more candela in the same size package.


----------



## Lantern32 (Jul 20, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> If throw is what you want, modded lights are the way to go (K40vn, TK61vn are a couple examples of monster throwers...around double the candela of the SR95 UT). My personal choice would be the K40vn...400-500kcd, a reasonable size, and pretty inexpensive. If cost is absolutely no object, there is also the DEFT-X or the TM36vn with XP-G2. Either of those are rated at a million candela.
> 
> If you want to buy stock, your options are a lot more limited. The Nitecore TM36 or the Eagletac MX25L4 Turbo are a couple options. If you can wait a little longer, there will be more. Now that the XP-L HI is out, I'm sure we are going to see more stock monster throwers. The higher surface brightness of those domeless LEDs means a LOT more candela in the same size package.


His lights are amazing! Do you have an email address or a link to his profile in which I could directly contact him? I can't seem to find him anywhere other than the marketplace, and those posts are old.


----------



## Ernst from Germany (Jul 20, 2015)

Armytek is my favourite manufacturer, but where are the Grizzly and the Dragon? The Predator V3 is VERY GOOD LAMP
Ernst


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 20, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> His lights are amazing! Do you have an email address or a link to his profile in which I could directly contact him? I can't seem to find him anywhere other than the marketplace, and those posts are old.



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?371949-V54-Light-List

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?376021-V54-MUST-READ-INFO!

That should pretty well cover it.


----------



## Lantern32 (Jul 20, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?371949-V54-Light-List
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?376021-V54-MUST-READ-INFO!
> 
> That should pretty well cover it.


Thanks! I'm so happy to know where to buy these lights. Did you notice that none of the modded lights step down? that's the best feature because you can run your light as hard as you like!


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 20, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> Thanks! I'm so happy to know where to buy these lights. Did you notice that none of the modded lights step down? that's the best feature because you can run your light as hard as you like!



Some do, and some don't - it is categorically untrue that none of his lights have stepdowns. If he changes the driver, it might not have a stepdown, but often he keeps the stock driver (as it is easier, and cheaper to you). That specific question about stepdowns can be answered by Vinh on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## Lantern32 (Jul 20, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> Some do, and some don't - it is categorically untrue that none of his lights have stepdowns. If he changes the driver, it might not have a stepdown, but often he keeps the stock driver (as it is easier, and cheaper to you). That specific question about stepdowns can be answered by Vinh on a case-by-case basis.


I understand this now. Since the driver usually is a timed step-down, the flashlight will get hotter than it was timed for. That is why he says to turn it down when the light gets too hot! The light will get much hotter in a shorter period of time. Got it!


----------



## dpadams6 (Sep 9, 2015)

blackbalsam said:


> Elzetta lights have always worked great for me. Made in Kentucky


Yes. I'm surprised no one has mentioned them. Great lights and built like a tank.


----------



## wuyeah (Sep 11, 2015)

To me is Zebralight.

Not going for the buzzard HIGH lumes marketing competition. A good mixture of "it is sooo ugly but it feel so right!"
Their price is fair for how good they are.


----------



## GMUGNIER (Sep 18, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> I was a *JETBeam* fan. I'm currently a Nitecore fanboy. Looking at Armytek and Nitecore for a headlamp.



As was I - i have quite the assortment of high end Chinese crap that i cant get spare parts for. I will only stick with Sure Fire or other major US brands from this point forward.


----------



## Lantern32 (Sep 18, 2015)

GMUGNIER said:


> As was I - i have quite the assortment of high end Chinese crap that i cant get spare parts for. I will only stick with Sure Fire or other major US brands from this point forward.



funny! I ended up buying a malkoff. guess we are on the same page!


----------



## HEDP (Sep 18, 2015)

GMUGNIER said:


> As was I - i have quite the assortment of high end Chinese crap that i cant get spare parts for. I will only stick with Sure Fire or other major US brands from this point forward.






Because they broke?




What brands?


----------



## GMUGNIER (Sep 18, 2015)

HEDP said:


> *Because they broke*? -- Yes
> 
> 
> What brands?


 -- JETBEAM


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't think there is a best this year, nearly every one of the OEM are making something desirable IMO, in nearly every class.

Myself, I'm thinking best features what ever light they may be in.


Like.. ATR... That's slick, noob friendly, don't have to explain to keep hitting mode buttons every five minutes to keep turbo at its fullest potential. 

USB recharging, yes I know, many hate it, handy for myself as I get caught in between places a lot, who doesn't.

Complete kit lights, everything included for the layman. 
No need to teach an academy of knowledge, where to buy, whom to trust, it's all there, be happy and with guilt free lumens. 

Programmable bliss, letting users pick to their needs and wants.

Electronic features, not detrimental but additional aide like, voltage check, beacon mode, oled display where applicable.

So maybe leading the year is..
Zebralight
Nitecore
Olight
Fenix

Want, light with short retractable hood to cut spill when desired.


----------



## tab665 (Sep 18, 2015)

i have to agree with grizzman about oveready. their new wasp heads are simply on the cutting edge of technology. machining is great, their HA is the best out there, their product line emphasizes lego-ability. but besides how great their products are they 1) have exceptional customer service, and 2) listen to their customer base.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Sep 18, 2015)

Nebo Redline


----------



## My3kidsfather (Sep 19, 2015)

Not to be a redneck, but who are the American brands today? I was pleasantly surprised to see Armytec is Canadian, eh? As I am. Is there a list somewhere of current American lights?

Bill.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 19, 2015)

My3kidsfather said:


> Not to be a redneck, but who are the American brands today? I was pleasantly surprised to see Armytec is Canadian, eh? As I am. Is there a list somewhere of current American lights?
> 
> Bill.




Sure Fire, Mag Lite, Elzetta, Malkoff come to this guys mind, but there are probably others.

Now if you want a flashlight that'll start your car, make you breakfast or reserve a hotel for you, disregard the rest of this. I like flashlights, not appliances. EDC size preffered. Some call 'em baby cop lights...
With that said....

For the budget conscious... Everything listed is based on bang for buck experience starting with the least expensive brands.

Zoomers;
Coast HP7 rechargeable is a great thrower with several hours of runtime. It's still my favorite.
The HP7 line in general. The TAC model excels as a flood light.

Lux-Pro has a couple of nice aaa lights that'll take a licking and keep on...

For pocket size the Coast HP1 is a good one that runs on 1 aa and Lux-Pro has a nice key chain light that runs on a coin battery. 

And then the old faithful Mag Lite lineup. Same ole same old regarding tech, but still same ole same ole regarding works when you need it. 

I like the switch on the LED Lenser P7. Many hate it. But it goes forward to high, push in for turbo, reverse for low, then forward for turbo again. If you are walking around using it on low, and hear something, you can soft on to turbo for the "what was that?" mega light or release it back to low. 
And if you need to stay on hi, a couple of clicks gets you back there. I found an 08 model.
Trouble with old LL lights is all the knock offs out there. Well built knock offs mind you, but still, they're lining the pockets of criminals. Screw that!

Fixed Beam;

These brands are notoriously owned by police, military, hunters and other folks who need a dependable product, not the latest fashion.

Streamlight still gets it done. Many- police officer still carry incan models. 
I bought the mechanics light, (the multi-ops) and it's super nice. Don't exactly know the point of the laser beam/light combo unless it's mounted. 

The Sure Fire 6 series still gets it done with several options. The G2 series is still proving it's a great alternative to the 6 series.

The Malkoff. What can you say? Chicken farmer turned mad scientist flashlight parts maker now manufactures some mighty fine flashlights designed to be passed down generation to generation. 


I've yet to experience an Elzetta, but there's still 3+ months left in 015 and the money tree still has a branch or two with foliage.


----------



## Lantern32 (Sep 20, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Sure Fire, Mag Lite, Elzetta, Malkoff come to this guys mind, but there are probably others.
> 
> Now if you want a flashlight that'll start your car, make you breakfast or reserve a hotel for you, disregard the rest of this. I like flashlights, not appliances. EDC size preffered. Some call 'em baby cop lights...
> With that said....
> ...



and HDS! Can't forget HDS!!


Elzetta is basically a HDS with a re-designed body. Pretty sure Elzetta uses Malkoff Inserts


----------



## Lantern32 (Sep 20, 2015)

tab665 said:


> i have to agree with grizzman about oveready. their new wasp heads are simply on the cutting edge of technology. machining is great, their HA is the best out there, their product line emphasizes lego-ability. but besides how great their products are they 1) have exceptional customer service, and 2) listen to their customer base.



Vinh also seems to be doing some good mods. Overready basically takes a crazy idea, and actually makes it! Crazy!


----------



## hiuintahs (Sep 20, 2015)

My3kidsfather said:


> Not to be a redneck, but who are the American brands today? I was pleasantly surprised to see Armytec is Canadian, eh? As I am. Is there a list somewhere of current American lights?
> 
> Bill.


Armytec Canadian? They seem like they are a Chinese company with a Canadian address. I think they ship from China. I think everyone speaks Chinese-English. Correct me if I'm wrong. That said, I still like their lights.


----------



## Rafael Jimenez (Sep 20, 2015)

I like HDS and Malkoff. I also have a nitecore TM11 that does a good job with great runtime. I also have my first "real" light, a Fenix LD20 that's good, except that you have to tighten the tail section every few times you remove batteries for charging or it will not turn on.
Another great custom made is the Varapower VPT2. Only a few made, and seems that they will never be made again. 2000 lumen max. and variable output, just like the HDS rotary.

I dislike Surefire because I paid top price for a 9AN commander and soon after they discontinued the bulbs and batteries. Vihn made it in to a LED so I can still use it.

If elzetta would make a light for lithium batteries I would buy it. I know they are very good.


The rotary HDS is what I use most of all.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Sep 21, 2015)

hiuintahs said:


> Armytec Canadian? They seem like they are a Chinese company with a Canadian address. I think they ship from China. I think everyone speaks Chinese-English. Correct me if I'm wrong. That said, I still like their lights.



Yeah, I think pretty much everything about Armytek is Chinese. Great lights, though. I'm not sure why they try to do the Canadian thing. I'm Canadian, and I couldn't care less where they're from, as long as they make good lights.


----------



## ganymede (Sep 21, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> and HDS! Can't forget HDS!!
> 
> 
> *Elzetta is basically a HDS with a re-designed body.* Pretty sure Elzetta uses Malkoff Inserts



I don't think Elzetta is a redesigned HDS.


----------



## Lantern32 (Sep 21, 2015)

ganymede said:


> I don't think Elzetta is a redesigned HDS.



Not HDS, Malkoff... my bad


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 22, 2015)

Lol awesome thredz


----------



## reppans (Sep 22, 2015)

hiuintahs said:


> Armytec Canadian? They seem like they are a Chinese company with a Canadian address. I think they ship from China. I think everyone speaks Chinese-English. Correct me if I'm wrong. That said, I still like their lights.



I think they are Canadian owned/operated but handle manufacture, shipping, repair out of China. I've spoken to Canadian-French service reps before. 47s is similar, but with a big difference - they fully stock in the U.S., so if you need any parts or have repair, they can turn it around (UD customers) in days, not months. 47s also doesn't bother repairing (except simple stuff), they just swap a new component. That said, they are more expensive.

I'm not so impressed with my AT... it has issues.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 14, 2015)

Ended up with an Elzetta Alpha. Liked it so much I bought a 2nd one. The lo/hi tailcap did it for me. 
Not a thrower and not a flooder. But a very useful pocket size tactical light.

Also bought a Streamlight Scorpion even though the ten tap feature isn't my cup of tea. Yet ten tap to mode 3 for a lo/hi...yep and the rubberized body cover is friendly on the teeth and gums. The 600 lumens aint nuthin' to sneeze at either.

I like the Malkoff MD2 hi/lo's I bought the best but curiously I find they stay tucked away. I suppose because I have Sure Fire G2's with M61's to beat up so the best lights stay tucked away in order to stay minty.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Oct 15, 2015)

For me so far, Fenix is the best overall. I don't see much more of a quality margin available even if spending a boatload more for something else... but maybe option wise or tint wise.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 15, 2015)

^^ if you ever drop your fenix from a helicopter while spotting your next fly fishing expedition...
you'll understand where the money didn't go.

Malkoff, Elzetta, and Sure Fire on the other hand....


----------



## Wolfy1776 (Oct 15, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> ^^ if you ever drop your fenix from a helicopter while spotting your next fly fishing expedition...
> you'll understand where the money didn't go.
> 
> Malkoff, Elzetta, and Sure Fire on the other hand....



I'm satisfied with the Fenix. I'll never go fly fishing I don't like the taste of flies.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 15, 2015)

^^ good one.

Fenix lights are fine. I were just playin'...

Some get all excited over a few Kelvins one way or the other. 
But collecting flashlights is fun. No matter what your tastes are.


----------



## EsthetiX (Oct 15, 2015)

Highest quality = ZEBRALIGHT AND ARMYTEK. Super solid and nice looking functional designs too. I think these companies take a lot of pride in their product.


----------



## MBentz (Oct 15, 2015)

Quality - SureFire, Malkoff, Elzetta, Eagletac, Zebralight (In order, IMO)
UI - SureFire for simplicity, Eagletac/ZL for complexity. Not sure which I like better
Tint - ZL

I'm not going to include custom lights or their builders as that wouldn't be fair.


----------



## Lantern32 (Oct 27, 2015)

MBentz said:


> Quality - SureFire, Malkoff, Elzetta, Eagletac, Zebralight (In order, IMO)
> UI - SureFire for simplicity, Eagletac/ZL for complexity. Not sure which I like better
> Tint - ZL
> 
> I'm not going to include custom lights or their builders as that wouldn't be fair.



You are telling me that fenix isn't on that list? Whaaaaat?


----------



## Prepped (Oct 27, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> You are telling me that fenix isn't on that list? Whaaaaat?



Many people, myself included, would consider Fenix to be a middle of the road manufacturer comparatively.


----------



## Lantern32 (Oct 28, 2015)

Prepped said:


> Many people, myself included, would consider Fenix to be a middle of the road manufacturer comparatively.



Really? In what sense? I've heard only great things about their machining. I've also heard (From Vinh) that the anodizing is extremely strong, and hard to engrave into. Their reflectors might be plastic (not 100% sure) but that shouldn't be a problem unless you are running the light way beyond its limits.


----------



## gedrod (Oct 28, 2015)

Now, I'm not a collector or modder but I do like Nitecore lights, especially the MH series (I have the MH25, might get a MH20 now that they are out) with usb charging - best innovation ever afaiac. You always have a usb charger around, so there's less to travel with and fewer cables, etc to keep track of.
My wife likes the LedLensers, that I used to favour, because of their zoom function - they use AA but she has got on top of rechargeables so that's all cool. I still use a zoomable LedLenser headlight for its flexibility.

Cheers, 
Gerry


----------



## dpadams6 (Oct 28, 2015)

Prepped said:


> Many people, myself included, would consider Fenix to be a middle of the road manufacturer comparatively.


What do you consider the top tier?


----------

